# 2016 Foil 10



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Came across a frame set for a great price and just built this up. Only a few hundred miles of punchy riding so far. Not sure what I'd change if I could change anything. The thinner walled RC/Premium probably feel more responsive but, again, no complaints. 

Built with SRAM eTap, Quarq Dzero cranks, Pro Stealth carbon saddle, Enve wheels and a Specialized Aerofly carbon handle bar. Looking for an Enve bar. So I guess that's the one thing I'd change...


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

.....


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

You need to add foofafraw decals.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

jetdog9 said:


> You need to add foofafraw decals.


Hey if you're going to insult me at least spell foofaraw correctly.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

jetdog9 said:


> You need to add foofafraw decals.


potd...


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

woodys737 said:


> Hey if you're going to insult me at least spell foofaraw correctly.


Can't believe I whiffed on that! The ride looks great, normally I'd say the only difference most people will probably feel between the HMF and HMX frames is in the pocketbook but given the folks you've been riding with maybe you're advanced enough to tell the difference. 

I ride an HMF Addict and definitely don't regret not spending more to get the super premium frame.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

jetdog9 said:


> Can't believe I whiffed on that! The ride looks great, normally I'd say the only difference most people will probably feel between the HMF and HMX frames is in the pocketbook but given the folks you've been riding with maybe you're advanced enough to tell the difference.
> 
> I ride an HMF Addict and definitely don't regret not spending more to get the super premium frame.


Yeah I was laughing pretty hard given the context of the word and (I assume) the other thread about it...

I tend to agree with your opinion on HMX v. HMF but, I would like the opportunity to try and feel it for myself. Just guessing but, the lighter weight thinner walls of the HMX would probably have a more twitchy feel to it. Whether that translates into better performance is probably not measurable so it's just a feel thing really. Again just guessing.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

@woodys737 - that is a damn good looking bike! Oh, sure... maybe I'm not totally unbiased on this one.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

OldZaskar said:


> @woodys737 - that is a damn good looking bike! Oh, sure... maybe I'm not totally unbiased on this one.
> 
> View attachment 320665


Thx. I can't see the pixor of your ride!


----------

